# A Couple of Known Unknowns



## THDTile1229 (May 25, 2009)

Had a great customer come in today- but definetly got a few questions that I can't answer- and well as of this time, this is one of the few resources I've got.
He's installing a tiled countertop- due to the mouldings the customer he's working with desires cherry moulding on the front face of the countertop. he's limited to an inch and a half- and this is pretty much up to you guys to help me with if at all possible. I've introduced him to schluter, but being that I haven't gotten to play around with the products, and can't quite give him the help he needs (He hasn't either, so it might be best to keep away from it, but a waterproof install might be best, shoot me some opinions)

**note: The tile he will be going with is 3/8"s - Thanks a million in advance for your help** :notworthy


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

I know of no way to build a countertop strong enough to accept tile, and still be limited to 1 1/2" for the entire assembly.

Personally, I think cherry is way to soft for a countertop edging. But, why would he be limited to 1 1/2" material?


----------



## THDTile1229 (May 25, 2009)

The reason being that the moulding would just be enough to fit that sized edge...and cherry is what the customer wants- he has been told its too soft but he determined to have it...


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

Well, the way I see it is the customer has two choices: 

1. Mill a wider piece of cherry. 

2. Nix the tile.


----------



## THDTile1229 (May 25, 2009)

Egh scary- okay I spoke to him, he's gonna try and figure something out- who knows what that something is gonna be but told him I don't have much else to do- so I'm here most of the time :laughing:Thanks alot


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

I have used Schluter Rondec CT - nice product to work with and great end result!


----------



## THDTile1229 (May 25, 2009)

:clap::clap: Good news that stemed from this post - don't know if anyone whose read my posts cares...The contractor returned much earlier today to pick out from our selection- is going with the Marazzi Montagna Soratta, after an hour of working with them on the kitchen - I landed a bit of work...definetly excited...and they want ME to come up with ideas for a 2x2 space in the center of the kitchen after throwing out a few ideas...UBER excited to be getting in the thick of it- of course he wants me to come up with a # for compensation...wonder how badly I'll undersell myself on this hah :laughing:


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

First off, I agree with HS 345-- take a piece of cherry 1x4 stock and mill it down. Minimum for the countertop substrate should be two layers-- the first one either plywood or Advantec 3/4", and the second 1/2" plywood. On top of that, 1/8" Ditra, and then tile. Now, keeping in mind both layers of wood will be 1/16" shy, that gives you 1 5/8" overall thickness, including the tile.

Secondly, what kind of thing are they looking for for that 2x2 area?


----------

